# Classes on clarinet or classical guitar?



## SPanky

Recently I got a used classical guitar and a used clarinet from my cousin and I plan to learn them both. Since I'm a student I cannot afford to take classes in more than one instrument at any given time.

I've played the steel-stringed acoustic guitar for four years. I know most of the guitar chords worth knowing and I can read music notations without problems. I've also got the basic knowledge of music theory and I've got a good sence of rhytm since I've always practiced with a metronome. However, when it comes to CG and clarinet techniques I'm a complete beginner.

In which one of these instruments do you think should I take classes?


----------



## Krummhorn

Since you already have some knowledge of classical guitar, you might take that road for your first round of classes. 

But learning to play the clarinet also sounds just as intriguing. 

It also depends upon what condition these instruments are in ... if the clarinet hasn't been played (or serviced) for any number of years, things may need repair before in can be used. The guitar may need new strings. 

Follow your heart in how you want to proceed ... you want to choose what will make you the happiest to learn as your first classical instrument ... embrace it, then practice, practice, practice, practice ... and when you think you are finished practicing, practice some more. 

Amateurs practice until they get it right ... Professionals practice until they can't get it wrong 

Welcome to our forum too :wave:


----------



## SPanky

Even though the instruments are giveaways they are practically in mint condition because my cousin takes care of his instruments like a neurotic philatelist. Other than the few tiny scratches on the surfaces of the instruments I couldn't spot a single sign on use or wear on them.

Of course at first I applied some basic maintanance on them and cleaned them. I used some polish on the frets and the solid wood top of the guitar, some lemon oil on the frets and changed the strings. For the clarinet I used some bore oil, greased the cork and changed the reed. I couldn't figure out any other maintanance I could do on the intruments without the aid of a professional. I doubt these instruments need a repair in a few years.

What about learning both instruments at once? Can it be done? For which one of these instruments do you think a teachers input is more crucial?


----------



## Krummhorn

SPanky said:


> . . . What about learning both instruments at once? Can it be done? For which one of these instruments do you think a teachers input is more crucial?


The clarinet ...


----------



## Jaws

If you want to have a go at playing with other people then the clarinet is going to be the one to have lessons on.


----------



## nightscape

SPanky said:


> I know most of the guitar chords worth knowing...


As someone who was trained in jazz and classical guitar, and has been playing for over 20 years, I can tell you that based on this sentence you should absolutely take lessons.

Any instrument requires proper instruction if you want to be truly good at it. The unfortunate downside to the guitar being such a widely domesticated instrument used in popular music is that it fools people into thinking they can play it well. If you want to be a great classical guitarist then you need to take classes. It is nothing like the steel-stringed acoustic. I would recommend studying one instrument, whichever meets your interests head-on, and focus on that. Don't split your duties.


----------

